# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Question / Request] - Banner Makers - Animated

## Shinyshoes

I was looking for an animated banner maker online, I've tried three or four but they don't work out, either because they suck or they don't have the image format I want  :Frown: . 

Does anyone know a great ANIMATED, banner maker? This is for a private server it must be 480x60 standard banner for the xtremetop100 site. 

If you can create one or know a program I can download for free that is really nice that'd be great. Thanks in Advance - Shinyshoes :wave: 

EDIT: Oh and the server seems to want an "Arthas" based theme, if that helps.

----------


## sublimepwns

give me some pics / text info and ill make you one describe what animation you want idc if you say you made it and i dont know any online ones only photo shop

----------


## CarlosJ

well if you want to make your own animation download adobe - imageready (animation program) and ill send you the cd key for it :Smile:

----------


## Shinyshoes

Wow thanks alot guys I'll post my specs once I get a reply from what the Admin wants  :Big Grin: . Thanks for the offer carlos, I might hit you up for that a little later  :Big Grin: . Peace - Thanks again.

----------


## Shinyshoes

Sublimepwns here is the standard specs:

480x60 - Standard Banner 

This pic would be nice in it, seems the coolest Arthas picture: 



Text: (From most important to least important)

:: Team Atom Funserver - (Note: make this flashy  :Big Grin:  it's the name of the server ;D)
:: Dual Xeon / 100mb Connection
:: Instant 70 
:: No lag 500+ Supported
:: Donate for GM
:: 3 Custom Events + Custom Stormwind Vaults Instance
:: Free Shopping Mall + Skill trainers (Self -rez!) 
:: Event reward vendor + Donor Tier 7 + Donor Weapons
:: World Teleporter - (All Instances Spawned, Including ZA) 
:: Big community, Constant uptime - GREAT GM's! 

If you could include all that, that would be fantastic. 

Animation:

Nothing too flashy or laggy, I especially would like the text to be animated and maybe the backround, see

World of Warcraft top 100 - Private servers, Guides, Guilds, free servers 

For any examples  :Big Grin:  - Thanks so much

----------


## EatUrBrains

Yes i love that pic look at my sig and my ava...

----------


## Shinyshoes

It's just so epic, if ya know what I mean  :Big Grin:  Nice Sig btw.

----------


## Shinyshoes

Bump, only for update purposes - Sublimepwns? Did you read this yet?

----------

